# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  My fighting game [EXE]

## Seismosaur

[]This is my first game, and it is REALLY simple. It is a graphicsless fighting game which i call "Fight" (For now, at least)

There are intructions in the game, too. Basically, you just pick out one of three bots to fight:

Bob-Easy
James-Intermediate
Captain-HARD

-or-

You can make your own custom bot, by selecting CUSTOM BOT, on the list menu. This will take you to an editor, where you can pick all of the bot's stats.

Then you go to the main window, and fight. lol. I suck at descriptions >.<.

Any feedback is appreciated  :Smilie: .[/s]

GAME ERRORS BEING ADDRESSED ATM.

----------


## drivenbywhat

Dude, I got an error. I don't use 2005 so I may not have the required files to run your program. You should consider finding out what files needs to accompany your program. I'm attaching a pic of the error.

----------


## Seismosaur

****, ok. I'll try to fix that...

----------


## drivenbywhat

Okay, after downloading the .NET framework 2.0 your game worked. A couple of suggestions:

After you input the player's name and click to start the game, it's really annoying to have a msgbox popup to tell me the game is starting. Duh, I already know that. After all, I did click start. LOL. 

The second biggest comment, be more descriptive. I was lost in your game. I lost in like 5 moves. Where does it say how much health one loses? Is it just random? Without knowing that, it's not very fun just guessing how much health you will lose.

----------


## chemicalNova

I hope you realise that a few small amount of people will actually download and play your game. Almost every single member of these forums will not download an executable. Provide source code for more feedback.

chem

----------


## Seismosaur

> Okay, after downloading the .NET framework 2.0 your game worked. A couple of suggestions:
> 
> After you input the player's name and click to start the game, it's really annoying to have a msgbox popup to tell me the game is starting. Duh, I already know that. After all, I did click start. LOL. 
> 
> The second biggest comment, be more descriptive. I was lost in your game. I lost in like 5 moves. Where does it say how much health one loses? Is it just random? Without knowing that, it's not very fun just guessing how much health you will lose.


Wait, the msgbox is still there? >.< I thought i got rid of it... lol. Erm, the second part is in the Richtextbox, lol. It tells you how much damage you did, and how much damage your opponent did. It is SORTA random.

----------


## drivenbywhat

Yeah I saw the 2nd textbox but like I said, if it's random, it's not really fun because you don't know what to expect and in a game like this, you want to know what to expect.

----------


## Seismosaur

> Yeah I saw the 2nd textbox but like I said, if it's random, it's not really fun because you don't know what to expect and in a game like this, you want to know what to expect.


I think i see what you're getting at. Lol, this is only the second version.

----------


## Seismosaur

> I hope you realise that a few small amount of people will actually download and play your game. Almost every single member of these forums will not download an executable. Provide source code for more feedback.
> 
> chem


Yes, i realize this. But as long as i have at least 1 person, that is good enough.

----------


## psychotomus

screenshots first?

----------


## Seismosaur

Sure. Err... How do you make screenshots? >.<

----------


## psychotomus

print screen button? then paist into paint. ::falls of chair::

----------


## drivenbywhat

use your PRNTSCRN key on your keyboard. Normally, it is on the top row. Then PASTE in PAINT or other graphics program.

----------


## Seismosaur

> print screen button? then paist into paint. ::falls of chair::


Lol, neither of you are going to believe me, but, my print screen doesn't work... :-\. Is there any other way that you know of?

----------


## drivenbywhat

Yeah but it's a hassle. Option 1, you could make a screen capture program. Option 2, there are programs already made to do this so you could just download one.

----------


## alihan1988

Please try CamStudio

----------

